# malta



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

has any one done malta in a motorhome.we are thinking of going to sicily and maybe malta.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I considered this a few years ago, however the only campsite for motorhomes is Adventure campsite, and most of the reviews are dire!

When we visited in 06 (we stayed in a hotel) we saw a few wilding it on the beaches.

http://www.maltacampsite.com/

http://www.igougo.com/b1131159-hotel-reviews-adventure-campsite-malta-mellieha-malta.html

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...enture_Campsite-Mellieha_Island_of_Malta.html

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

haven't done Malta, although wish I had seen this two days ago as we had a Maltese family here in an Autotrail they had bought in Wales and exported years ago and were here having satellite system fitted.

I can tell you that your other choice of Sicily is well worthwhile, a gem of a country, with lots to see (Roman ruins, Mount Etna), lovely quiet beaches, and some nice sites / wild camping spots (Search the campsite database for Sicily)
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Sicily


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Boat*

Thanks dave wat was the nest port to get tp sicily we are goong to venice cassino and sorrentto so we are down that far


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we crossed to Messina from the mainland


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*messina*

cheers dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We looked into this a few weeks ago. We thought we'd go to Sicily for Christmas and then take the van over to Malta. We came to the conclusion that, for the little use we'd be able to make of the van while there (narrow roads etc), it would simply be used as expensive hotel room as the crossing is not cheap. We think we'd be better off leaving the van in Sicily- or Italy- and going over to Malta on the passenger ferry with a B&B once there. 

I'd be interested in what you do and how you get on Rocky.

G


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

dave where did u book the ferry from messina with finding it hard to find any body tried direct ferries no good


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You don't need to book the ferry at Messina just turn up go to the booking office pay the guy and jump on the next ferry, they are as regular as buses..

We didn't bother with a return as we didn't know how long we would be in Sicily, the ferries are very easy both ways but do pack you in!.

If you want some good places to stay we have what we liked and saved, PM me if you want them but I will probably be going offline after tomorrow for a bit.

And we wild camped up mount Etna, the relief from the heat at sea level was amazing!..

ray.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*cant pm*

ray I cant pm could u call me 07930979273 cheers


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: cant pm*



rocky1968 said:


> ray I cant pm could u call me 07930979273 cheers


Hi.

You have a PM.

ray


----------

